# Selling Guppies and Books at Carolina Aquatic Expo (Oct 30)



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Apologies for stepping out of the planted tank subject....

To anyone in the Southeast that has an aquarium interest, there is a big aquarium trade show, the Carolina Aquatic Expo in South Carolina on Oct 30. I have a table and will be selling autographed copies of my book _Ecology of the Planted Aquarium_ and some of my guppies. The event planner asked all the participants to publicize it, and thus, this dedicated thread.

It should be a spectacular and exciting event. Yes, there will be aquarium plants! Several folks in my area have booked hotel rooms for it.

Attached is pictures of some of the guppies I'll be selling.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Extraordinary book and guppies!


----------



## AliLinHam (Oct 31, 2021)

I enjoyed our conversation (the plant killer lady) yesterday. I would like to get more more of the lovely plant you were offering. I’d like to have them in all my tanks. Also, can you point me to a video that shows male guppy movement? Something that shows the difference between Regular swimming vs mating dance vs shimmying.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Don't have a video, nor plants to sell, but I do have a lucky shot of two guppies mating. This mating resulted in progeny sired by the photographed male. Another female I put with this male for a month didn't produce any young sired by him; all her progeny were from previous males. In top photo, note that the female has arched her back slightly to facilitate copulation. Bottom photo just shows the two together. Despite all the male courting activity, females control the mating and only accept males at certain times (1-5 days post-parturition or when the females are still virgins). For more about courtship and mating, consider Anne Houde's 1997 'Sex, Color, and Mate Choice in Guppies' put out by Princeton Univ. Press. Used paperback copies are less than $10. Book has a scientific bent and slanted towards wild guppies, but I found tidbits of useful information on guppy courtship behavior and have applied it to my own domestic guppies. (Anne Houde is a very respected, world-renowned guppy scientist.)


----------



## Cédric (Dec 4, 2021)

dwalstad said:


> Don't have a video, nor plants to sell, but I do have a lucky shot of two guppies mating. This mating resulted in progeny sired by the photographed male. Another female I put with this male for a month didn't produce any young sired by him; all her progeny were from previous males. In top photo, note that the female has arched her back slightly to facilitate copulation. Bottom photo just shows the two together. Despite all the male courting activity, females control the mating and only accept males at certain times (1-5 days post-parturition or when the females are still virgins). For more about courtship and mating, consider Anne Houde's 1997 'Sex, Color, and Mate Choice in Guppies' put out by Princeton Univ. Press. Used paperback copies are less than $10. Book has a scientific bent and slanted towards wild guppies, but I found tidbits of useful information on guppy courtship behavior and have applied it to my own domestic guppies. (Anne Houde is a very respected, world-renowned guppy scientist.)


Hi Diana, I am _Cédric_ from _France_. First of all, thank you for your book. It is very well known, famous and studied in my country - and sorry for my english. I am doing some researches about aquarium history and some questions about "_low-tech_" are still unanswered. If you don't mind, I would like you to help me a little bit with that. The questions are : Is the opposition low-tech/high-tech described in your book linked to the economic theories developped by _Schumacher_ (intermediate technologies - Small is beautiful), _Illich_ (Tools for conviviality_) _and many others ? Were you aware of these theories when you used the word "_low-tech_" in your book ? Did these theories lead you to the dialectic Low-tech/High-tech you described ? Do you know if someone else used the word "_low-tech_" in aquarium literature before you or did your book introduce "_low-tech_" concept in the hobby for the first time ? Did you use word "_low-tech_" in AGA before you wrote your book ? No need to say that your answers are important to me. I wish you a beautiful day.


----------



## johnwesley0 (Feb 23, 2021)

Cédric said:


> Hi Diana, I am _Cédric_ from _France_. First of all, thank you for your book. It is very well known, famous and studied in my country - and sorry for my english. I am doing some researches about aquarium history and some questions about "_low-tech_" are still unanswered. If you don't mind, I would like you to help me a little bit with that. The questions are : Is the opposition low-tech/high-tech described in your book linked to the economic theories developped by _Schumacher_ (intermediate technologies - Small is beautiful), _Illich_ (Tools for conviviality_) _and many others ? Were you aware of these theories when you used the word "_low-tech_" in your book ? Did these theories lead you to the dialectic Low-tech/High-tech you described ? Do you know if someone else used the word "_low-tech_" in aquarium literature before you or did your book introduce "_low-tech_" concept in the hobby for the first time ? Did you use word "_low-tech_" in AGA before you wrote your book ? No need to say that your answers are important to me. I wish you a beautiful day.


While Diana is contemplating this, I wonder if you might tell us how much Schumacher may have influenced _Saito _and the _Ecosocialism _branch of political economy; aren't their arguments very similar, that natural resources should be treated as _capital_ and not _income_?


----------



## Cédric (Dec 4, 2021)

johnwesley0 said:


> While Diana is contemplating this, I wonder if you might tell us how much Schumacher may have influenced _Saito _and the _Ecosocialism _branch of political economy; aren't their arguments very similar, that natural resources should be treated as _capital_ and not _income_?


Hi John. I took the names ramdomly but it looks like these authors were part of the Low-tech movement somehow. I can't tell you much about their theories.


----------



## johnwesley0 (Feb 23, 2021)

Cédric said:


> Hi John. I took the names ramdomly but it looks like these authors were part of the Low-tech movement somehow. I can't tell you much about their theories.


I read Ivan Illich nearly 50 years ago when his "De-Schooling Society" first came out. I think he was against anything that was too monastic and institutionalized to be of real use to ordinary people. He was _all the rage_ among the college rebels at the time. I think he may also have had a profound influence on the "homeschooling" movement in America. I'm glad to see that he is not completely forgotten and has had subsequent books published. His title, "Conviviality" sounds intriguing, and I would like to thumb through it sometime. Ultimately, however, I think his real argument was with _Capitalism itself _in that so many of his notions seemed premised upon a return to a kind of preindustrial peasant society. I don't think he had any idea that the world's largest Communist nation would be largely capitalistic by the end of the century.


----------

